# Motor home dealer France & Germany



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hello folks, am brain picking.
Hubby and I want to go to either France or Germany to buy another motorhome, but have only, as yet come up with Die Wahnmobile outside Hamburg in Germany. Googling is turning up nothing useful so wonder if anyone on the forum had any suggestions for sites to visit, also if any of you have experienced buying abroad - pro's - cons, personal views would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I know of 2 Hymer dealers. Campirama.be in Kortreik in Belgium and Duerrwang at Dortmund. both very good to talk to. Duerrwang let us stay overnight with elecy but I think most firms over there would do the same.
Cheers Sid


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi castaway

The best site for buying in Germany (don't bother with France) is:
Mobile.de

You''ll find virtually every dealer in Germany advertising there.

SOunds like you need to read our "Importing" forum too. :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. me again. Here are the links to the 2 dealers I mentioned.
Cheers Sid

http://www.duerrwang.de/englisch/frameset.htm

http://www.campirama.be/en/welcome.aspx


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you folk, we are following the links you have suggested. We are trying to find a motor home that ticks all the boxes for us to go full timing in Europe.

We would be very grateful for any recommendations, but will start new thread for that.

Thank you again


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

You could try Brinkman Reisemobile, or Palowski. Both are in Germany and they ahve been very helpful and they speak very good English. Thay both have web sites in English.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

andyman said:


> You could try Brinkman Reisemobile, or Palowski. Both are in Germany and they ahve been very helpful and they speak very good English. Thay both have web sites in English.


thank you for that will check them out!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why not France then Gaspode. last time I was over there I saw a couple of good places with a fine selection, only problem no one spoke any English so they did not get a sale there were a couple we liked.

cabby


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> why not France then Gaspode. last time I was over there I saw a couple of good places with a fine selection, only problem no one spoke any English so they did not get a sale there were a couple we liked.
> 
> cabby


We considered France, easier to get to but seemed to get a thumbs down from everyone, it's at times like this though I wish I had paid more attention in language class instead of flicking ink pellets at the teacher!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> why not France then Gaspode.cabby


Nothing against France Cabby, just much more selection and a more competitive market in Germany - and the prices are generally a bit cheaper. Oh - and as has already been mentioned, the Germans are more helpful and don't have the shrug shoulder attitude.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

gaspode said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > why not France then Gaspode.cabby
> ...


Don't do shrugs - puts my neck out of joint


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*search engines*

I use copernic free download from copernic.com, as it was designed by eggheads studying human behaviour, no adverts clear and precise hits, i have been using copernic for 8 years i think its the best i use the pro version but the basic is good


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

*Re: search engines*



hbspc said:


> I use copernic free download from copernic.com, as it was designed by eggheads studying human behaviour, no adverts clear and precise hits, i have been using copernic for 8 years i think its the best i use the pro version but the basic is good


Downloaded this - but being a numpty I could not really see what it's useful for - what did I miss?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

when I changed computers and went to install my copy of copernic pro they said it was out of date and would need to pay or take the free editon.have tried free edition but nowhere as good as the pro version.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have also thrown my copy away so dont tell me I could use it please.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You do understand that for France you must search for camping cars.
Try this link to start with.
http://www.campingcaroccas.com/occasions_autostar_en_france.html

Good hunting
cabby


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> You do understand that for France you must search for camping cars.
> Try this link to start with.
> http://www.campingcaroccas.com/occasions_autostar_en_france.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Cabby, will check it out, yes it did dawn on us they were called camping cars - had flash back to youth camping in old Austin when I first saw them expressed like that - those were the days!!!


----------

